
Reddit launches Ethereum-based tokens for cryptocurrency and Fortnite subreddits - zosegal
https://www.theblockcrypto.com/linked/65178/reddit-launches-ethereum-based-tokens-for-cryptocurrency-and-fortnite-subreddits
======
Sargos
/r/EthTrader tried this with Donuts a while ago and it led to a community
split to /r/EthFinance from all of the drama. Adding a monetary reward for
comments and posts really skews the incentives of the community members who
choose to participate. When you tie things like this to governance (your coins
affect your vote weight on the polls) it really creates a perverse incentive
for commercial products to come in and create astroturfing content to farm
coins.

I think this is a neat experiment and it will be fun to watch what happens but
I'm skeptical that this moves the subreddits in a positive direction.

